# F1's new ground effect era. Back to the future?



## injinji (Mar 27, 2022)

Some of the have nots have moved up the grid, while Lewis languishes in the rear. How long will it take the Silver Arrows to put the porpoises behind them?

The red flags pushed the end of quali past my recording window, so I had to look online to see who got the pole.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 27, 2022)

haven't watched it yet but i read something about rebels blew up a fuel depot near the track or something??


----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> haven't watched it yet but i read something about rebels blew up a fuel depot near the track or something??


There was a drone attack. About 25-30k away from the track. I think they were all shot down, but just the act of trying reminded the moneyed folks of F1 that there is a war going on.


----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2022)

Lots of back and forth with a couple three overtakes between the leaders late in the race. The DRS line played a major roll in who won the race.


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2022)

Lando at the top after P3. Alonzo 4th. Lewis 8th and George 11th. Max was 7th on mediums, so we won't know what he really has until quali. But Charles looked best in all three practices. He still has the porpoise on the straights, but it go away on the curves. Lewis and George have them on the straights and the curves.


----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2022)

Max's car has let him down again. Now it's happened in two of the first three races. Even winning the one race he finished, he is in 7th place in the points.

George got some safety car luck and ended up in 3rd place. Lewis had been ahead before the SC but finished 4th. Going into quali they were having real breaking issues. With race weight the car handled better. Still about a minute behind Charles. In the long run, that won't cut it.


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2022)

The boys are in Miami this weekend. The first GP there on a street course by the water. The silver arrows brought a new wing, and George was fastest (and Lewis 4th) in P2. We were several hours without power and I missed P1.


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 20, 2022)

The guys are in Barcelona this weekend. Rare that they race in town I've spent time in. I was there for two weeks around Christmas/New Years in 81/82.

I don't really have time to watch all of P1 and P2 before heading out to the river, so. . . .


----------



## injinji (May 20, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 20, 2022)

Lots of upgrades this weekend.


----------



## injinji (May 20, 2022)

Lewis and George were 3rd and 4th in race pace. A huge improvement over the last few races.


----------



## injinji (May 27, 2022)

George came in 3rd and Lewis had 4th until the last lap when he had to lift and coast due to engine loosing cooling. He fell back to 5th.


----------



## injinji (May 27, 2022)

This is pretty cool. Checo's incar radio.


----------



## injinji (May 27, 2022)

For whatever reason free practice 1 was not on TV. I'm watching fp2 now, but did look at the highlights earlier.


----------



## injinji (May 27, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 17, 2022)

The street courses have been playing havoc on the drivers who are still dealing with the porpoises. Lewis's back was really bad after last weekend's GP. F1 said they are going to do something about it. Not sure yet what the fix is going to be.


----------



## injinji (Jul 3, 2022)

Sunday at Silverstone. (livestream)


----------



## injinji (Jul 3, 2022)

Really bad wreck at the start of the race. Driver is alright, but this brings George's streak of top five's to an end. (he stopped to make sure the driver was OK, and the marshals loaded his car on a rollback)


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 4, 2022)

i got to watch most of silverstone. pretty good race. good to see carlos pick up his first.

i'd like to see lewis slap the shit out of piquet for his comments.


----------



## injinji (Jul 4, 2022)

Yep, it was good to see some side by side racing for a change. And I was glad to see the silver arrows have made some big improvements to their bouncing problems. If they had put mediums on at that last red flag, I think Lewis had a chance of winning. He was the fastest car on the hards late in the race. And the softs hadn't really worked for them all weekend.

Lewis handled it like a diplomat. But like he said, it has been a constant since he strapped on his first helmet.


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2022)

Top three, Charles, Max and Lewis. Three podiums in a row for Lewis. But he was 30 seconds behind, and both red bull and the prancing ponies lost a car, so a good deal of luck involved.


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2022)

Floorboards are flexing too much in the two fastest teams. They were passed at the beginning of the season, but now they have to stiffen then up to meet the letter and the spirit of the rule. The FIA admitted they didn't test as good as they should have. I hate to say it, but I'm missing Bernie.


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2022)

The summer break is over. The boys were at Spa over the weekend. Lewis and George were 7-8 in quali, but moved up to the 2nd and 3rd row due to so many taking engine penalties. Lewis was in third and tried to get past Alonzo when he didn't have room to make the pass. So he was out on the first lap. Charles had a bad race, running 5th at the end of the race. They decided to pit him for new tires so he could go for the fastest lap (one point). He didn't get the fastest lap and sped on pit row, so they added five seconds to his race time, putting him back to 6th place.

Max started 14th but was in the top ten on the first lap. He won going away. No one could match his speed.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 6, 2022)

Valtteri Bottas has revealed his inner bogan in a post-season video embracing the Australian way of life


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598989919699206146


----------



## xtsho (Wednesday at 9:48 AM)

Portland chosen as sole US stop for Formula E, the global all-electric racing tournament


Formula E, the all-electric alternative to motorsport juggernaut Formula 1, settled on Portland International Raceway as the sole U.S. stop for its annual world championship that includes races in Berlin, Jakarta and eight other cities.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## injinji (Wednesday at 10:55 PM)

xtsho said:


> Portland chosen as sole US stop for Formula E, the global all-electric racing tournament
> 
> 
> Formula E, the all-electric alternative to motorsport juggernaut Formula 1, settled on Portland International Raceway as the sole U.S. stop for its annual world championship that includes races in Berlin, Jakarta and eight other cities.
> ...


Those e racers are pretty good. Mostly young folks on the way up, but a few older drivers keeping the dream alive.


----------



## xtsho (Yesterday at 6:23 AM)

injinji said:


> Those e racers are pretty good. Mostly young folks on the way up, but a few older drivers keeping the dream alive.


I might go check it out. Back in the day when we were teens we used to go watch the Dragsters and Funny Cars. We usually snuck in by climbing over a fence back by a wooded section of the track. Good times.

Back around 2003 I went to the Friday Night Drags at the track and raced my 1997 V8 Taurus SHO. I got an 11.5 in the quarter mile. Not bad for a family sedan. But the SHO was a sleeper. I had it up to 144 mph once before the rev limiter kicked in. It had the motor with the Yamaha heads. I had put a cold air intake under the hood so when I floored it all you heard was engine. It sure turned some heads with that sound coming from a Taurus.


----------



## bk78 (Yesterday at 6:26 AM)

xtsho said:


> I might go check it out. Back in the day when we were teens we used to go watch the Dragsters and Funny Cars. We usually snuck in by climbing over a fence back by a wooded section of the track. Good times.
> 
> Back around 2003 I went to the Friday Night Drags at the track and raced my 1997 V8 Taurus SHO. I got an 11.5 in the quarter mile. Not bad for a family sedan. But the SHO was a sleeper. I had it up to 144 mph once before the rev limiter kicked in. It had the motor with the Yamaha heads. I had put a cold air intake under the hood so when I floored it all you heard was engine. It sure turned some heads with that sound coming from a Taurus.
> 
> ...


And now my 4cyl Mazda has more horsepower and tremendous amount more torque


----------



## xtsho (Yesterday at 6:47 AM)

bk78 said:


> And now my 4cyl Mazda has more horsepower and tremendous amount more torque


It's amazing the HP some cars 4 cylinder cars have. Back when the Subaru STI was the rage a friend had a tricked out one. That thing was fast. I remember yelling at him to slow down. It's one thing to go fast when you're the one driving. Being a passenger is much different. Those Boxer engines get busy quick. 

I have a 1988 Subaru XT parked collecting rust I plan on restoring. It runs and drives but the plastic dashboard is falling apart. It's hard to find parts.

I don't know why I work on cars. It always ends up with profanity and me throwing tools. 

There's just something about tearing things apart and then turning the key and hearing them come back to life. I rebuilt my first engine when I was 16. A Ford 289 that went into a 1965 Ford Comet. That's a car I wish I still had. 

Not my car and nobody remembers these Subarus.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Yesterday at 6:56 AM)

xtsho said:


> I might go check it out. Back in the day when we were teens we used to go watch the Dragsters and Funny Cars. We usually snuck in by climbing over a fence back by a wooded section of the track. Good times.
> 
> Back around 2003 I went to the Friday Night Drags at the track and raced my 1997 V8 Taurus SHO. I got an 11.5 in the quarter mile. Not bad for a family sedan. But the SHO was a sleeper. I had it up to 144 mph once before the rev limiter kicked in. It had the motor with the Yamaha heads. I had put a cold air intake under the hood so when I floored it all you heard was engine. It sure turned some heads with that sound coming from a Taurus.
> 
> ...


What was done to run at 11.5 in the quarter with that car.


----------



## bk78 (Yesterday at 6:58 AM)

xtsho said:


> It's amazing the HP some cars 4 cylinder cars have. Back when the Subaru STI was the rage a friend had a tricked out one. That thing was fast. I remember yelling at him to slow down. It's one thing to go fast when you're the one driving. Being a passenger is much different. Those Boxer engines get busy quick.
> 
> I have a 1988 Subaru XT parked collecting rust I plan on restoring. It runs and drives but the plastic dashboard is falling apart. It's hard to find parts.
> 
> ...


I was more into the Datsun 280’s and Mazda rotary's of this era. But yeah it’s nuts my car stock running on 93 is 265hp and 320lb of torque


----------



## xtsho (Yesterday at 7:02 AM)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> What was done to run at 11.5 in the quarter with that car.


I didn't do anything. It was stock except for the cold air intake. There isn't much you can do as the brain needs to be programmed. Apparently Ford tuned it down for some reason.


----------



## xtsho (Yesterday at 7:05 AM)

bk78 said:


> I was more into the Datsun 280’s and Mazda rotary's of this era. But yeah it’s nuts my car stock running on 93 is 265hp and 320lb of torque


I still get under the hood but some of the cars these days are harder than hell to work on just due to space. I don't have small hands.


----------



## bk78 (Yesterday at 7:11 AM)

xtsho said:


> I still get under the hood but some of the cars these days are harder than hell to work on just due to space. I don't have small hands.


Plus you need to hook every one up to diagnostics now.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Yesterday at 7:59 AM)

xtsho said:


> I didn't do anything. It was stock except for the cold air intake. There isn't much you can do as the brain needs to be programmed. Apparently Ford tuned it down for some reason.


So you ran like a mid 15 or low 16, not 11.5.........


----------



## bk78 (Yesterday at 8:14 AM)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> So you ran like a mid 15 or low 16, not 11.5.........


1/8 mile he was possibly think with the 11?


----------



## bk78 (Yesterday at 8:15 AM)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> So you ran like a mid 15 or low 16, not 11.5.........


My car with more hp,torque and awd will do a 1/4 in 16.2. Gotta be 1/8


----------



## rkymtnman (Yesterday at 8:59 AM)

had a chance to buy one of these when i was 18. still kick myself . ultimate sleeper


----------



## J. Rocket (Yesterday at 1:09 PM)

bk78 said:


> Plus you need to hook every one up to diagnostics now.


thats why ive stayed in the 60's and 70's for my internal combustion powered toys.
not a lot of electronics and no computers.
much easier to work on, and already have the tools!


----------

